
Secret Service Investigates Breach at U.S. Govt IT Contractor - eaguyhn
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/09/secret-service-investigates-breach-at-u-s-govt-it-contractor/
======
wil421
News at 10. Government contractor declares bankruptcy. Years of files and
source code is lost. Multiple government agencies use software that is no
longer being developed.

Investors scramble to make a new company and win more government contracts.

Rinse and repeat.

~~~
briffle
Of course not. they will simply hire a brand new contractor that is made up of
90% of the leadership of the former one, at a much higher rate to 'reverse
engineer' the software.

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
If that happens at all. It seems these are largely just investigated then
memory-holed.

Like that single IT contractor that was handling systems for at least a dozen
US Congress members and was found sending money and data to Pakistan... and it
was basically covered up with no action taken except by Debbie Wassermann
Schultz to threaten the investigators because it was her IT guy... ah, good
times.

I mean, would have been jail for most people grossly mishandling confidential
info and negligently supporting what was almost certainly a state sponsored
operation. We know only low end people go to jail for that.

edit: Well, the reason it was memory-holed is a little obvious to me now.

~~~
coderintherye
Some of your statements are false: [https://www.sun-
sentinel.com/news/politics/fl-reg-imran-awan...](https://www.sun-
sentinel.com/news/politics/fl-reg-imran-awan-plea-deal-20180703-story.html)

Though the earlier reporting on the matter makes it clear why some people may
have had the impression you have: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
fix/wp/2017/08/08/th...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
fix/wp/2017/08/08/the-story-of-debbie-wasserman-schultz-and-an-it-staffer-
thats-lighting-up-the-right/)

~~~
SlowRobotAhead
From the sun _" “The Government has uncovered no evidence that your client
violated federal law with respect to the House computer systems,”_ Except he
had Apple cloud passwords in clear text for all staffers and some reps, he had
personal laptops with classified info, he was arrested on charges that looked
VERY embarrassing. He got a plea because he stole enough to make that happen.
And really, can you not look at the misconduct, the charges, the investigation
and see through this: _" In his first public statements since the
investigation began, Awan told The Post in an interview prior to Tuesday’s
hearing that he questions whether the case would have been pursued if he did
not have a Pakistani name."_? Smollett right there.

You might want to read that again. None of the claims in that WaPo article are
actually refuted. WaPo does a good job at telling you what you SHOULD think,
but there is no defense of DWS there.

For example, "He wasn't trying to flee [with a last second ticket to
Pakistan], see, he bought a round trip ticket!" is some ostrich head in the
sand level reasoning.

------
aftbit
Anyone have a link or search term for the mentioned forum?

> popular Russian-language cybercrime forum

~~~
0x38B
Could be [https://zhacker.net/forum/](https://zhacker.net/forum/), see Russian
results for "hacker forum":
[https://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=хакерский%20форум](https://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=хакерский%20форум)

------
coldcode
I am seeing too many redirects.

~~~
jfindley
For convenience:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190910010756/https://krebsonse...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190910010756/https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/09/secret-
service-investigates-breach-at-u-s-govt-it-contractor/)

